# /  3 ?

## Mihey

/  3        ?

----------


## Gonosuke

,  ?     7  8...    ,    .    - , .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,          3 .
   2   ...

----------


## JPM

> 7  8

   ......

----------


## Mihey

> 

  3       )))

----------


## Gonosuke

> ......

   ?   

> 3       )))

  http://obzor.hi-tech.com.ua/20/09/20...ut-3d-glasses/

----------


## RAMM

> /  3        ?

    3 ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 3 ,    .

      3D.       .  ,    .       ,     ,     .

----------


## RAMM

3    3.        7  8,    3?

----------


## Gonosuke

> 7  8,    3?

   3   

> 3    3

       -.     -    .     .

----------


## RAMM

> -.     -    .     .

      -  ,  , ? 3      2,          ,          .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -  ,  , ? 3      2,          ,          .

       7-8  . 5-6       . 
 , 3       ,   .

----------


## RAMM

2  3       2 .   3  ,   7  8   .

----------


## Gonosuke

8-   3D...  
  -     ! 
 -  ,     3D. ,     ....

----------


## RAMM

.      3 ?
.. , ,  ...     3  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .      3 ?

    ,  .    ,     .   -  -   .

----------


## RAMM

?   ,   3 .   2       .        3 .        D ,       ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?   ,   3 .   2       .        3 .        D ,       ?

       ,        ,             .

----------


## RAMM

3      (    ,   ),   -,  .             ))).      ,        . .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,        . .

      -.   ( 3D)      3D,             .

----------


## RAMM

?     3 ?         -  -

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?     3 ?         -  -

   ,    ,  .     3D,   ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?       D ,       ?

   ,  .    

> D ,       ?

  ...  , , 5-      ,     ( )   .   .

----------


## RAMM

. ,  ,     .      D    .     -3   HD ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> . ,  ,     .      D    .     -3   HD ?

       ,    ,   .          ,       (      -    )))).   ,   ,    . 7-8,     + ,    3D    ))  
 17 000       ))) , .

----------

> 3

    ?     -  ,    19201080 ( 38401080  19202160)
   - ,  :   ,  - (   - )    . 
   3   .      -.       -       .

----------


## Gonosuke

3d. 
   ,   .         50        ,   ((  
 -   - ,    -  .      ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 3d.
>        50        ,   ((

      ,      ,     .
    ,               ,          
    ,      ""

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,               ,

  )))     ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> )))     ?

    ""    2

----------


## Gonosuke

> ""    2

  -- )))        )))

----------

